# Not a new member but have a question



## Bycraft (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've been lurking these forums for many years now and have never had issues before but a few days ago I lost the ability to make posts or reply in the "for sale and wanted" section of these forums? I understand the previous rules were you needed 5 posts or something like that, did something change?


----------



## NikC (May 6, 2020)

I think the rule changed so that only active members could post in the for sale and wanted. Active is 5 posts in the previous month.


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Just got caught out by this as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJD123 (Dec 21, 2020)

Same here


----------

